# Outlets, lights and Switches



## MikeGlosta (Jan 1, 2020)

I would like to make better use of a 20 amp line from the panel that already has only two outlets: adding the below:






1: outlet/switch box next



2: to first ceiling light next


3: to second ceiling light next


4: to second switch


this is a cellar circuit which is why I would like two switches, one for each end/entrance


Does anyone know if I can paste a drawing plan on the site instead of typing each step ( it's not a problem to do so, I always like to work from a drawing plan )


----------



## MikeGlosta (Jan 1, 2020)

*Reply:*

I've just now discovered that this site is for PROFESSIONAL electricians - so I guess you can disregard my question and I'll search elsewhere.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Mike. Here's the link for you. Our sister site.

http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Uggg


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice that he saw he made a mistake asking the question. 

I’ll take the points anyway.


----------

